
Ben Sasse wants you to know that he is really worried about Deepfakes - Blognoggle
https://diginomica.com/2018/10/22/ben-sasse-wants-you-to-know-that-he-is-really-worried-about-deepfakes/
======
zimpenfish
> Sasse has nonetheless angered the President and many of his fellow
> Republicans by openly disagreeing with Trump on both policy and style

Not relevant to the article as such but this quote is nonsense - he votes with
Trump almost 90% of the time - [https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/congress-
trump-score/be...](https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/congress-trump-
score/ben-sasse/)

